# New Holland Br 770 problems



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Any one have problems that they solved on a New Holland Br series baler with the net wrap not cutting after the roll of net is half gone or less .Have a 770 about 6 years old I bought new have about 7300 bales through it. The baler has done this some what since it was new .Some wrap might run till the very end other times I have problems from about half way through the roll to the last third of it .I have tried adjusting springs and linkages not having any luck . any advice ? Thankls


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Check your knife. I had a similiar problem this spring on first cutting. I started out with the roll in it that was left over from last year and soon as I put the new roll in my world turned to sh*t. Almost didn't get done baling before the rain rolled in that afternoon as about every other bale it wouldn't cut the net. I have a 644 which is different than your BR770 far as the net assembly and the knife. I ended up finding a place to but a tarp strap on the knife to pull it down harder. Turns out last years net was made in Israel while the stuff this year is made in Greece. I don't know if the new stuff is a bit tougher, or is actually inferior and it just cuts harder. Anyways, once I took the knifes out and sharpened them, end of problem.

Sharpening the knife may not solve your problem if it has done it since you have had it. I do recall the salesman at the dealership saying something about a updated brake spring for the BR's. Has a stronger braking effect which may keep the net tighter which may help with the cutting of it.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't ever remember a knife in the br740 balers we used. They have a serated duckbill that closes on teh net and breaks it. It has been a year since we used a rd baler, but from what I remember, there is a roller that runs on teh net wrap and counts the yardage applied on the bale. I would guess that after the net wrap is half gone, something is restricting the roller from turning or making contact with the net wrap and the baler is trying to get the recommended amount of wrap on the bale. Get your roller to make contact and the baler will break the net wrap.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. there is a set of knife blades with serrated edge over them I have had them out and sharpened them ,book say about every thousand bales though I haven't done them for a bit and I don't think that's it. There is also a little proximity switch that reads the roll turning ,testing it by what the books says it seems to be ok . I was a industrial electrician so I have worked with a lot of these type switches. The switch reads or picks up a magnet on a roller that rides against the roll of net wrap.All this is tight against the net. Yes their was a upgrade on the spring that was mentioned too .The duckbill moves to the precut position I have seen sometimes the cutting edge is into the net but fails to cut it. Other times the duckbill doesn't move to the position to allow the cutting bar to engage the net. Seeming like the switch did not say that the net had rolled. this is driving me a little nutty did a little job the other night had to get out and cut the net 24 times for 24 bales ! @&$^


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

See if the position switch for the duckbill interchanged with any other switches on the baler, if it does, swap it with another one and then recalibrate and see what happens?


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not familair with the baler you have. But read something about a possible wiring issue on I believe a NH baler in the wiring harness at the hinge. Just giving you something to look at. I think the baler quit cutting the net intermittently when the operator opened and close the door after making a bale.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks .not sure about the door because there is no wiring that would hinge on or around it ,just makes a switch when it is closed but i'll look around .And yes there is anther switch like the one on the duckbill on the twine fingers .I just had the actuator go bad on the duckbill and robbed the one off of the twine fingers. no one ever wants twine on their round bales. besides called New Holland they wanted $616 for a new one . This has been a lousy year for break downs 2hyd hoses,3 or more flat tires,broken needle on sq.baler,then broke a small pin on a gear on the twine disk. Then the topper ,my 5 year old New Holland TS 110 crank case filled with hyd oil a couple of days ago. Oh yea my 2 year old reg bull i bought last fall has a broken tally wanker I think . It Just get better and better lol .


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the IH version of the NH. Have you tried to wrap any bales in manual mode to see if it cuts? Also in manual you can stop the wraping process any time to look at all the linkage. I have had problems with not starting a wrap and found that I need to tighten the nuts along the bottom of the duck bill every so often. Maybe yours are so loose that the serrated edges won't clamp down enough to hold the net wrap for the knife to do its job. Please let us know what you find I may only be a bale away from the same problem.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep kinda played around with that the other day.Did the same thing.What I saw happen or might be is that the brake is holding the net so tight that the actuator is not strong enough to pull the duckbill back out. .The net was stretched very very tight. It was getting late and didn't have my tractor and just wanted to get done so I just cut it with my knife and went on. But next time I may try backing the brake spring off some .Not sure when next time will be mostly sq baling now . One thing I was thinking on that ,is that a smaller roll is going to be harder to pull against the brake ,where as a full roll would have more leverage against the brake . At least that's my theory . Or when the net is put on a roll at the factory the tension may be more at the beginning of the roll .But since no one else seems to be having a problem with this must just be my baler not adjusted right some where.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

think i may have figured this out i backed off the brake spring and it ran the rest of the roll fine .maybe next year though before i know for sure .I think that brake has to slip just a little when the duckbill comes back out ,other wise the actuator doesn't have enough power to pull the little bit of net off the roll to came back to home position and let the cutter spring up.when you have a full or mostly full roll it has more leverage to pull as the roll get smaller it loses that leverage. I had tightened up the spring a few years ago because wasn't cutting very well was very ragged . though i had the same problem with the small roll .hmmm could be that the brake pad has worn to were it works better now . like i said won't know till next season now how it really runs


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> think i may have figured this out i backed off the brake spring and it ran the rest of the roll fine .maybe next year though before i know for sure .I think that brake has to slip just a little when the duckbill comes back out ,other wise the actuator doesn't have enough power to pull the little bit of net off the roll to came back to home position and let the cutter spring up.when you have a full or mostly full roll it has more leverage to pull as the roll get smaller it loses that leverage. I had tightened up the spring a few years ago because wasn't cutting very well was very ragged . though i had the same problem with the small roll .hmmm could be that the brake pad has worn to were it works better now . like i said won't know till next season now how it really runs


Nice to know, good luck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They had a updated spring as well for that, I remember something being said about that last time I was at our dealer.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

yes your right ,they replaced mine not long after i bought it .I think they may have replaced something else at the same time but not sure what it was .


----------

